# New Punisher Movie



## TallAdam85 (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.efavata.com/CBM/Punisher.htm

Was at the movies last week and saw a poster for this movie looks good so far


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 5, 2003)

i liked the old one that was made in the 80 so i hope this is good to


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought it was not so good.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 5, 2003)

for an 80's marvel movie i feel it was good 
did u ever see the captian america movie lol


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, that was pretty sad.

The Justice League of America movie was never even released in the States (see the IMDb for info.).


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 12, 2003)

this is the new one which just finished shooting in St. Pete, Fl.


----------



## tarabos (Nov 19, 2003)

after seeing the previews for this new punisher, i must say i don't have high hopes for it right now. it's doesn't seem dark enough, or nearly violent enough to be a good punisher movie. but i'll hold judgement until i actually see it.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2003)

But I have concerns too based on what I've seen.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

More Marvel movie news:
http://rustaz.com/bbs/index.php?showtopic=859


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2003)

From the 13 October 2003 issue of Time magazine:



> The actor [Thomas Jane] spent nine months working with Navy SEALs on "hand-to-hand combat, edged-weapon fighting, Japanese martial arts, Israeli martial arts, Filipino martial arts..." Jane ticks them off on his now deadly fingers. "The training has been incredibly intensive."


----------



## kenpo12 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm going to give this one the benefit of the doubt and see it when it's released.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2005)

I finally saw it on a movie channel yesterday. It was really, really bad--Elektra level bad, as my son and I decided.

It was his idea to watch it in the first place, so I grounded him.


----------

